

Why Your Tomato Has Zero Flavor - rickdale
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304830704577494804105404584.html

======
thenomad
Also probably because they've been chilled.

Many supermarkets, shops and people chill their tomatoes. That's a serious
mistake, because it inactivates one of the major sources of flavour in the
tomato.

That's why cold tomatoes generally taste crap.

~~~
tomgallard
Exactly the same with strawberries- chilled they lose a lot of the taste.

A lot of this can be worked around by going to farmer's markets/growing your
own and picking traditional varieties which have been selected for taste over
appearance.

------
bobsoap
Paywall...

